# 13 Watch parts lots on eBay



## hughdrbf (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all, just a quick note that a good friend who is a master watchmaker is offering 13 lots of watch parts on eBay. Search eBay for "seller:amigo1996".

If you're looking for watch parts source materials for castings, take a look at these 13 lots. 

Hugh


----------

